# Videos You Like



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Found this too.


----------



## myhorsemylove101 (Jul 22, 2010)

omg you guys look really good!! what breed is chinga!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Not my horse! Not me riding, not my fotage. As said above.*


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow those horses are amazing


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I randomly found this and like it


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

This one is still probably one of my favorites.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I also really like this one.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is just the most awesome video of Stacy Westfall in the entire world!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

GraciesMom said:


> Here is just the most awesome video of Stacy Westfall in the entire world!
> 
> YouTube - Stacy Westfall's Championship Run 2006



I've seen this one before it is amazing what her and her horse can do.


----------



## MadeiraRox (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know how to put up videos yet.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I like this, unsure why.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dressage test I'm riding on Sunday. I like it. Because it shall be good


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

LOOOOVEEEE this


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

♥ this video ♥ CA


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

Goodbye13lueSky said:


> YouTube - Lorenzo The Flying French Man
> 
> 
> LOOOOVEEEE this


The relationship with his horses is amazing.:shock:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh gosh. I love so many of these! I love Stacy Westfall and Clinton Anderson! And I LOVE the Andreas Helgstrand Freestyle video! Amazing!


I've always loved this one too.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Completely love this chick!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

Dailymotion - A ceux qu'on aime... - une vidéo Animaux​


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

YouTube - Lordy - Jumping up to 1m


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Ha Ha, that grey horse in the 12th post don't wanna be there doin that anymore than the man on the moon! He wants to balk at every jump! Bless his little heart!


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

I love all those vids!

Lani ... xX


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I like lots I like this one 


YouTube - Cueing A Horse For The Stop

YouTube - How To Catch, Halter And Tie A Horse

YouTube - Bareback riding WITHOUT reins performed by Stacy Westfall

those are my favourites!


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)




----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

shaker i love the last one! i watch it all the time! what a sweet little pony and that girl is going to be a good rider some day!


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> shaker i love the last one! i watch it all the time! what a sweet little pony and that girl is going to be a good rider some day!


 
I agree except I think she is already good, and will likely be great someday.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ that is SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

This is one of my all time favorites. 

My very favorite showcase a horse/rider relationship and growing and learning and capturing these beautiful lives.


----------



## keopsandco (Aug 23, 2010)

Videos from Pauline & Naïade [ naiade29's blog - ° °O°O°Bienvenue sur le blog de ma ponette... - Skyrock.com ]
Not only liberty , they make a really good job ( hum right words ?? ) , and are totally fabulous ! <3


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Shaker that girl and pony are adorable.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Accidently posted the wrong video


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

Too funny!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Love this


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

In spirit of this PC closing and all the good memories we've had on the XC course.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here are a few




















and the most awesome stallion promo video EVER! lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Bonfire*

This horse has passed away since the Olympics, but to this day, I think is the most phenomenal KUR ever ridden.


----------

